# He's growin'



## Christie Photo (Nov 16, 2005)

A snap of my second grandson, Luke.  He's about 3 months now.


----------



## anicole (Nov 16, 2005)

how beautiful!!!wish I could 'snap' shots like that!!


----------



## aprilraven (Nov 16, 2005)

he looks like his grandfather....  such a sweet face....love this shot..


----------



## Alison (Nov 17, 2005)

Oh wow! I wish my snapshots looked like that! I can't believe how big he's gotten already. He's perfect, but I love those eyes...so beautiful!


----------



## Christie Photo (Nov 18, 2005)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> he looks like his grandfather...



Well...  we do have the same hair style.


----------



## ClarkKent (Dec 3, 2005)

Christie Photo said:
			
		

> Well...  we do have the same hair style.




Yes...I can agree with that.


----------



## Knopka (Dec 4, 2005)

Great shot! Makes you go "aaaahhhh!"


----------

